

Bitbucket is down - omfg
https://bitbucket.org

======
omfg
Saw Github was down earlier. Now Bitbucket is down too.

------
ereckers
Yup. Just checked it and I'm seeing the same thing. Gotta love the skull and
crossbones.

------
cahitonur
it (was) back for a moment. now threw 500. status says 01:24 UTC Bitbucket is
experiencing an issue affecting all users. We're working to determine the
cause and fix asap.

